# What will your Puppy weigh when it is an adult?



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just for fun peoples 

I just entered Georges details into this puppy chart and it has guessed Georges weight to be around 38KG as an adult.

There are only 4 questions - what breed - date of birth - date of last weight check and then the weight for that date.

Here is the website Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart

Not sure if there is an option for cross breeds... didn't check, sorry  but if not, and you know what breeds are in your dog, you could go all mathematical and do one for each breed within your dog ... you will have a minimum and maximum weight then :thumbsup:

ETA - it would be really interesting to see if those who have adult dogs and know what their weights were as puppies, could do the chart to and see how accurate it would have been for them


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

18kg. He is a lab but tiny at the moment, both of his parents were small but I was hoping he'd reach around 20kg when fully grown. 

I guess these type of calculators are more fun, hard to know if my boy will get a couple more growth spurts, he's only 7 months at the moment


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Just done it for Zem and it reckons he will be 12.2kg fully grown.
> 
> I think that's a bit conservative as that's just about what Wybie weighs and Zem looks like he's going to be bigger than him. I'd guess he'll be closer to 13kg as an adult.





WiggleButt said:


> 18kg. He is a lab but tiny at the moment, both of his parents were small but I was hoping he'd reach around 20kg when fully grown.
> 
> I guess these type of calculators are more fun, hard to know if my boy will get a couple more growth spurts, he's only 7 months at the moment


I had have been jotting Georges weight down each week.. he seems to gain a consistent KG each week... although this week it was 2 :blink: think he over did it on the eggs for breakfast :lol:
Each weight I put in the calculator it gave me a different adult weight.... everything between 34 and 39kg.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cian was weighed a few weeks ago and was just over 45 kg at 13 months he still has about another 11 month to 23 months to completely mature head and body wise, although I personally wouldn't want to see him over 50 kg so would be happy with that weight. While most breeds have an "ideal" weight on charts it's down to individual dogs to what's ideal for them. Forgot to say the link said 46.2 for Cian


----------



## Hachiko (Sep 15, 2013)

51  56 cm (Adult, Male, United Kennel Club breed standard)

23  30 kg (Adult, Male)


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

sailor said:


> I had have been jotting Georges weight down each week.. he seems to gain a consistent KG each week... although this week it was 2 :blink: think he over did it on the eggs for breakfast :lol:
> Each weight I put in the calculator it gave me a different adult weight.... everything between 34 and 39kg.


Is George the handsome smiley boy in your avatar? My favourite breed 

From my experience 'usually' larger breeds grow upwards the first year then fill out the second which is why they can sometimes look all legs and gangly - which is where my boy is now. Rotties and other larger breeds sometimes stop growing around the 3 year mark


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol this is so wrong!!!

According to that Dan should only have been 32kg!!! He was 27 at 5 months old, and 49 in December  I've clearly stitched 2 Spinone together!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ballybee said:


> Lol this is so wrong!!!
> 
> According to that Dan should only have been 32kg!!! He was 27 at 5 months old, and 49 in December  I've clearly stitched 2 Spinone together!!!


Think they are just using the standard weight spinone males by standard are 34 and 39kg adult weight, but not all dogs are "standard" lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope it got Willow's completely wrong. 
I put her as 8 weeks old and 5 kg which she was at 8 weeks

and it said she she would be 23.6kg

Which is 10kg less than her ideal weight and smaller than any fully grown Goldie I know of!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Interestingly I changed the breed before I changed the weight and it gave 23.6 as the adult weight for a Chinese Crested 5kg at 8 weeks


I put in Dillo's actual puppy weight of 1.6kg and it threw out 5.3 which isnt far off , I think he is just under 5kg at the moment


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

At first I couldn't find the Sàrplaninac because the breed didn't come under 'S' :huh:

Sàrplaninac appears between Blue Picardy Spaniel and Cairn Terrier. :confused1:

Anyway, I inserted the essential details and guess what?

They were wrong.

So I put the exact same details in for Caucasian, a distant relative, and it was still wrong.

The weights given are far less than fatty's overall mass.

Now I'm beginning to think Oscar's a bit of a freak.:cryin:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Brock was about 20kg at 5 months...that said he'd be 23kg as an adult!!! He was still putting on about a kilo a week at that point and was only half his height.

He's about 40kg at 20 months, but he's a couple of inches shorter than a male should be and I keep him lean because of his elbow.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Apparently Lucky will weigh 9.2kg when he's fully grown, which is kind of huge for a BT. He is really tall already though, so we will see.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I put in Betty's weight from the day we got her (10kg - May last year) and it predicted 33kg (bit light for an adult newfy!) then I put in her weight from two weeks ago (49.25kg) and it predicted 50.4kg..... would be nice if she stopped there, but I can't see it somehow! My personal prediction is 55-60kg, based on her size difference to Wilma at similar ages.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Honeys adult weight is around 10kg although she is almost 6 kg already


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Maisie will apparently be 14.6kg when she's fully grown - I hope she actually is!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting to read what it is calculating for people.



WiggleButt said:


> Is George the handsome smiley boy in your avatar? My favourite breed
> 
> From my experience 'usually' larger breeds grow upwards the first year then fill out the second which is why they can sometimes look all legs and gangly - which is where my boy is now. Rotties and other larger breeds sometimes stop growing around the 3 year mark


That is my old dog Sailor in my avatar pic, he passed away in 2012.
George is an English Shepherd, I just made a new thread with photos of him in 



Meezey said:


> Think they are just using the standard weight spinone males by standard are 34 and 39kg adult weight, but not all dogs are "standard" lol


At the bottom of the page, it states they get their weight charts from wiki.....


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

sailor said:


> That is my old dog Sailor in my avatar pic, he passed away in 2012.
> George is an English Shepherd, I just made a new thread with photos of him in


Oh gosh, I do apologise - shouldn't have presumed.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

I used this for lester when he was a puppy and i think it came back about 52 kgs , he is now over 70kgs so it might be a tad out lol was good fun though


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

It says Chase will be 17.6kg fully grown, I was thinking about 16kg so we'll have to weight (wait geddit?) and see!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I remember doing a couple of these when Nooka was younger, and they came up with between 25-30kg (she was going through a growth-spurt at the time of about a kg/week).

Now, at almost a year old she's about 19kg and looking a lovely height and weight. Though her brothers and sister are hippos in comparison as Nooka has a much slighter frame and clearly got a different mix of genes to her siblings with her lovely fluffy coat too 

It can be hard to work out the adult size of a cross-breed, especially a rescue, so sometimes feeding one can be a bit hit and miss too considering you don't know parentage and that most feeding guidelines on dog food go by age and predicted ADULT weight....


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Did it for the dodo when he was about 4 months and it gave me 27kg.
He's 11 months now, 30.5kg and still going... :lol:

Said 8.3kg for Rory too, now he's over 10kg - foxzilla!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is cross and at 9 months is over 17.5kg, i reckon she may make 20kg


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

It seems to be accurate for Vinnie. He weighed 965 grams at 10 weeks old, it gives him an adult weight of 2.5kg, i think he will be around this or slightly less as he is a slim chihuahua 

Toby's was wrong, he weighed 960 grams at 18 weeks old, it gave him an adult weight of 1.3kg, He was very skinny when we got him, It took ages to get him to gain weight he put on 800 grams in 5mths.
He now weighs 2.4kg.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Says that Pixie will be 20kg as an adult; may well be correct. I put down Australian Cattle Dog as her breed but that's open to speculation. If she _is _a heeler she should weigh around 25kg.

I think we have to wait and see... she may not be _that_ heelerish.


----------



## louise030402 (Aug 19, 2011)

Freddie (beagle) is only 10 weeks atm and it says his expected weight is 9.4kg, according to the breeder and going from both parents he should be around 12-15kg when fully grown, will be interesting to see!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kes was 9kgs at 12weeks, I put it in that site and it said 42.5kgs which is pretty much bang on. She is 41.7kgs, but I'd like to get her down to 40.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Teddy cockerpoo is estimated 10.8 kg as an adult and he's 10 kg now at 7 months. That was from checking both breeds although I didn't see minature poodle, just poodle.


----------

